# I cannot login event root after etc-update

## chilwei

I have problem after I update my system by etc-update. I cannot login event in root. It say that "Authentication failed".

 I use gentoo cd in order to change my password.

 mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

 mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 env-update

 source /etc/profile

 passwd

 # after I type passwd it say that" Authentication token manipulation error"

 I also try 

 chmod +s /bin/passwd, chmod +s /etc/passwd , chmod +s /etc/shadow

 lppasswd -g sys -a root 

 # after I type lppasswd it says that don't have permission to open passwd

 Could you please help how to solve this problem?

 Thank you very much

----------

## ticho

What does PAM say in system logs?

----------

## chilwei

Sorry I don't know what is PAM. How can I check what it says in system log.

 Could you please tell me more about PAM.

 Thank you very much.

----------

## ticho

Just check your system logs for any unusual and/or helpful error messages when you try to log in.

----------

## magic919

You could try emerge pam shadow on the system.

----------

## chilwei

***This is message from system logs.

Nov 18 22:01:27 localhost logger: ACPI group thermal_zone / action thermal_zone is not defined

Nov 18 22:01:29 localhost logger: ACPI group thermal_zone / action thermal_zone is not defined

Nov 18 22:01:30 localhost logger: ACPI group thermal_zone / action thermal_zone is not defined

Nov 18 22:01:33 localhost gdm[7431]: Couldn't authenticate user

Nov 18 22:01:48 localhost logger: ACPI group thermal_zone / action thermal_zone is not defined

Nov 18 22:02:03 localhost gdm[7430]: Master rebooting...

Nov 18 22:02:03 localhost shutdown[7430]: shutting down for system reboot

Nov 18 22:02:03 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 18 22:02:04 localhost logger: ACPI group thermal_zone / action thermal_zone is not defined

Nov 18 22:02:07 localhost syslog-ng[4708]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 going down

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@nemo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 18 17:53:40 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffefc00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffefc00 - 000000001fffb000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffb000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec02000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9b000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126928 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x000fe270

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP     0934     0x14040520 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1ffefc84

ACPI: FADT (v002 HP     0934     0x00000002 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1ffefc00

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP     0934     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1ffefcb8

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP     0934     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1ffefd14

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP       HPQPpc 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1fff7b7e

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       nc8200 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfec01000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot vga=791 dokeymap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme livecd-2005.0

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fec01000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 798.161 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 511496k/524096k available (2240k kernel code, 11900k reserved, 587k data, 1228k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1568.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=784384)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz stepping 08

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5849.19 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (1568.76 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 2412k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0322, last bus=32

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C003] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C053._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C068._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [C1C8] (on)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [C005] (gpe 16)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1A2] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1AA] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1B1] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1C1] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C0CD._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C0DD._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0D9] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DB] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DC] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0EF] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0F0] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0F1] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: Power Resource [C25A] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C25B] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C25C] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C25D] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 3072k, total 65472k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5aeb

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 6.2

 Sensor: 37

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

 -> pass-through port

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3580-0x3587, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HTS541080G9AT00, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-822Da, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide2: I/O resource 0x3EE-0x3EE not free.

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7539KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1228k freed

EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, pci mem 0xc8c00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x3000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x3020

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x3040

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 15 Dec 2004

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[c8402000-c84027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

dm_snapshot: Unknown symbol dm_table_get_size

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[718b5000ffffffa5]

ReiserFS: hdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdb.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdb.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 1 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

tg3.c:v3.23 (February 15, 2005)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:10:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751M) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCIX:100MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:14:38:05:e1:fe

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [103c:0934]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0c78, PCI irq 18

Socket status: 30000006

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

//-------------------------------------------------------------------

Do you know what is the problem?

When I try su

It say that su:user account has expired

                   (Ignored)

When I try login root 

It not say anything.

What can I do? Where I should looking?

Please help me.

Thank you very much.

----------

## jk3us

I'm betting you overwrote some file in /etc/pam.d, which controls how users are authenticated for different services.  It's hard to say what it might be.  Were you using ldap or something to authenticate?  Did you have to change any of those file during installation?  This is case in point that you should be very careful with running etc-update that you don't overwrite something that you may need.

----------

## magic919

Have you tried hopping from the install CD and doing the emerge pam shadow bit?

----------

## chilwei

I don't sure that I have modified some file in pam.d or not because someone help me to install.

 My system already have installed pam and shadow so I don't need to emerge.

 What should I do now?

 There are so many file in /etc/pam.d ; What file that I should check?

 Do you think is it hard to solve this problem?

 Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## magic919

Just give it a try.  I know you have PAM and shadow.  It looks like they are broken.  You can spend ages trying to find where.  Or see if re-emerging them fixes it.

----------

## chilwei

I try emerge --unmerge pam

       emerge --unmerge shadow

and then emerge shadow again and afterthat I update 1 file.              

but when I try to emerge pam again it seem like I already have emerged. It doesn't do anything.

After I do these, the result is the same. I cannot passwd again.

What should I do next?

Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## magic919

Okay.  I don't think it was part of the plan for you to unmerge anything.  I really meant for you to emerge pam shadow.

Let's see what we can do to sort it.  Can you emerge -pv pam and see if you get any error messages as to why it won't do it.  (the p is pretend, so it won't actually emerge).  Move on to emerge -v pam (v for verbose to look for errors).

----------

## kasperhans

 *Quote:*   

> group thermal_zone / action thermal_zone is not defined 

 

hmm maybe somehow your group infos are fucked up, did you check them instead of passwd? maybe rc-update changed some group informations like with antivir for example you have to add the users to group antivir ...

? just a though maybe it helps but not sure if its the reason 4 ya problem ... good luck

----------

## chilwei

I try emerge -pv pam

--------------------------------------------

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux) 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

--------------------------------------------

After that I try emerge -v pam and it work now I don't know while this time is work( Maybe I reboot my computer? )

--------------------------------------------

emerge 1 0f 1 sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3 

--------------------------------------------

At the end it say that if you have sshd running,please restart it to avoid possible login issues.

I seem to be no problem for emerge pam this time. I don't know why?

Thank you very much for your help?

What should I do now?

----------

## chilwei

This is my /etc/group file

--------------------------------------------

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,oui

floppy:x:11:root

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

cron:x:16:cron,oui

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:oui

cdrom:x:19:

dialout:x:20:root

ftp:x:21:

sshd:x:22:

at:x:25:at

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,oui

squid:x:31:squid

gdm:x:32:gdm

xfs:x:33:xfs

games:x:35:

named:x:40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres:x:70:

cdrw:x:80:

apache:x:81:

nut:x:84:

usb:x:85:

vpopmail:x:89:

users:x:100:games,oui

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate:x:245:

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

rpc:x:111:

messagebus:x:407:

haldaemon:x:408:

ntp:x:123:

jabber:x:409:

--------------------------------------------

This is my passwd file

--------------------------------------------

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

cron:x:16:16:cron:/var/spool/cron:/bin/false

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:sshd:/dev/null:/bin/false

at:x:25:25:at:/var/spool/cron/atjobs:/bin/false

squid:x:31:31:Squid:/var/cache/squid:/bin/false

gdm:x:32:32:GDM:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false

xfs:x:33:33:X Font Server:/etc/X11/fs:/bin/false

games:x:35:35:games:/usr/games:/bin/false

named:x:40:40:bind:/var/bind:/bin/false

mysql:x:60:60:mysql:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false

postgres:x:70:70::/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash

apache:x:81:81:apache:/home/httpd:/bin/false

nut:x:84:84:nut:/var/state/nut:/bin/false

cyrus:x:85:12::/usr/cyrus:/bin/false

vpopmail:x:89:89::/var/vpopmail:/bin/false

alias:x:200:200::/var/qmail/alias:/bin/false

qmaild:x:201:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmaill:x:202:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailp:x:203:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailq:x:204:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailr:x:205:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmails:x:206:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

postfix:x:207:207:postfix:/var/spool/postfix:/bin/false

smmsp:x:209:209:smmsp:/var/spool/mqueue:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

guest:x:405:100:guest:/dev/null:/dev/null

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

rpc:x:111:111:added by portage for portmap:/dev/null:/bin/false

messagebus:x:101:407:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/bin/false

haldaemon:x:102:408:added by portage for hal:/dev/null:/bin/false

oui:x:1000:100::/home/oui:/bin/bash

ntp:x:123:123:added by portage for ntp:/dev/null:/bin/false

jabber:x:103:409:added by portage for jabberd:/var/spool/jabber:/bin/false

--------------------------------------------

This is my /etc/securetty file

--------------------------------------------

# /etc/securetty: list of terminals on which root is allowed to login.

# See securetty(5) and login(1).

vc/0

vc/1

vc/2

vc/3

vc/4

vc/5

vc/6

vc/7

vc/8

vc/9

vc/10

vc/11

vc/12

tty0

tty1

tty2

tty3

tty4

tty5

tty6

tty7

tty8

tty9

tty10

tty11

tty12

tts/0

ttyS0

--------------------------------------------

Do you think that there is something wrong?

Thank you very much.

----------

## magic919

I think you should be restarting sshd and trying to log in.  Or reboot and test if you find that easier to do.

----------

## chilwei

When I try to restart sshd, it has problem like this

-----------------------------------------------

livecd / # /etc/init.d/sshd restart

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 32: /var/lib/init.d/softlevel: No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/var/lib/init.d/started/*': No such file or directory

 * Starting sshd ...     

-----------------------------------------------

What should I do now?

Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## magic919

Is that the livecd?  Have you tried to start sshd on the actual system that broke?

----------

## chilwei

I do by follow this step

insert live-CD

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

/etc/init.d/sshd restart 

Is it mean to start sshd on the actual system?

If not how can I start sshd on the actual system?

----------

